# New to this forum



## Environenvy (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been interviewed by the consultants for UAE Refinary project. They have send me an offer letter which I have accepted and returned them back. Still the offer letter says that you will be interviewed by client before VISA formaliites. Does anybody know about this final interview?

Thanks.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

I would assume that means that your offer is subject to you being accepted by the client of your company who has provided you with the offer. Read your offer letter carefully. Is it provisional? Does that mean they will fly you back if the client rejects you? Or is the client interview being held over a vid conf? Please clarify all these things.
Hope that helped.
Tercia


----------



## Environenvy (Apr 4, 2011)

Tercia said:


> I would assume that means that your offer is subject to you being accepted by the client of your company who has provided you with the offer. Read your offer letter carefully. Is it provisional? Does that mean they will fly you back if the client rejects you? Or is the client interview being held over a vid conf? Please clarify all these things.
> Hope that helped.
> Tercia


Yes, you are right, it is clearly mentioned that I will be interviewed by client before this offer comes in to effect. Now I want to know if somebody already gone through this procedure. Does client take formal interview or technical one? Consultants have already taken 2 technical interviews before this and finalized me for initial offer before client's interview.

Regards


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't gone through it, but I do know of this procedure. It is standard procedure in projects where you are representing the company in a client facing role. The client wants to know that the person who is representing the company is somebody who is technically qualified. I can't say what they will ask you, but it could be technical or formal or both. Depends on the sophistication of the client. Better be prepared for anything.



Environenvy said:


> Yes, you are right, it is clearly mentioned that I will be interviewed by client before this offer comes in to effect. Now I want to know if somebody already gone through this procedure. Does client take formal interview or technical one? Consultants have already taken 2 technical interviews before this and finalized me for initial offer before client's interview.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Environenvy (Apr 4, 2011)

Tercia said:


> I haven't gone through it, but I do know of this procedure. It is standard procedure in projects where you are representing the company in a client facing role. The client wants to know that the person who is representing the company is somebody who is technically qualified. I can't say what they will ask you, but it could be technical or formal or both. Depends on the sophistication of the client. Better be prepared for anything.



Thanks Tercia for your helpful comments. I will keep them in mind. Hopefully this tension will be removed soon. Interview is like Exam, you know everything and suddenly you are blank / don't know anything. 

Regards.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

All the best! Am sure it will be fine! They would have looked at your CV anyways, and as they say, they would have already decided in the first 15 seconds...  so if you impress in the first look, then you've got it aced..!!


Environenvy said:


> Thanks Tercia for your helpful comments. I will keep them in mind. Hopefully this tension will be removed soon. Interview is like Exam, you know everything and suddenly you are blank / don't know anything.
> 
> Regards.


----------

